# Want certificado de residencia fiscal



## parth (Jan 9, 2012)

I am a Phd student in Spain and receive a scholarship amount in terms of salary. As I do not have a certificate of residence fiscal my salary is debited 24% of tax. The HR people told me that I have to go to an office they have given me an address and to collect a certificate. Mostly that certificate is the one I mention in title. They say you go with a letter they have given me and the salary letter and the evidence that you are going to live in Spain for more than 6 months. Moreover I have Student Residence Card for Foreigners. Can you tell me how easy is to get this certificate and the process?

Thanks in advance,
Parth.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

parth said:


> I am a Phd student in Spain and receive a scholarship amount in terms of salary. As I do not have a certificate of residence fiscal my salary is debited 24% of tax. The HR people told me that I have to go to an office they have given me an address and to collect a certificate. Mostly that certificate is the one I mention in title. They say you go with a letter they have given me and the salary letter and the evidence that you are going to live in Spain for more than 6 months. Moreover I have Student Residence Card for Foreigners. Can you tell me how easy is to get this certificate and the process?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Parth.


I don't know for sure, but you probably have to go to your local tax office (hacienda). You could try going and see what info they have??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know for sure, but you probably have to go to your local tax office (hacienda). You could try going and see what info they have??


yes, I think he should just do what HR have told him to do


----------



## parth (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you very much Pesky Whesky and Xabiachica! Today I plan to go there and will notify here what happens. 

Btw I wanted to know in general cases do they give "certificado de recidencia fiscal" easily to the person like me (with specifications I mentioned before)?

Regards,
Parth.


----------



## parth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I went to the Hacienda, and I was told that I have to wait until I complete 6 months of salary and then I can apply for "certificado de residencia fiscal" with salary letter and "apdrunamiento". After that I can apply for tax return in June/July with this certificate. Till that I have to bear 24% of hefty tax.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

parth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to the Hacienda, and I was told that I have to wait until I complete 6 months of salary and then I can apply for "certificado de residencia fiscal" with salary letter and "apdrunamiento". After that I can apply for tax return in June/July with this certificate. Till that I have to bear 24% of hefty tax.


thanks for letting us know

it is important that you sign on the padrón - what you called _apdrunamiento_ in any case, if you are living here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*certificado de residencia fiscal*



parth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to the Hacienda, and I was told that I have to wait until I complete 6 months of salary and then I can apply for "certificado de residencia fiscal" with salary letter and "apdrunamiento". After that I can apply for tax return in June/July with this certificate. Till that I have to bear 24% of hefty tax.


Thanks for taking the time to let us know the outcome. It's useful information.
BTW it's _*empadronamiento*_


----------

